# Brute vents



## badazzbrute (Apr 11, 2010)

This weekend, I moved my gas tank vent up to the pod. Other than the crank case vent, what else do I need to move up there? This is my first EFI bike, and I am used to having to move carb vents up. Thanks guys.


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

Where is the crank case vent located at


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

The coolant overflow bottle vent, and the fan vent line... 

the crankcase vent connects to the bottom of the airbox...


----------



## badazzbrute (Apr 11, 2010)

Ok, I am going to move my radiator up to the front rack this coming weekend, and will do the overflow bottle vent when I am running new overflow hose. I have the hose, barbed hose coupling, and hose clamps to do the crank case vent, so I will do it then also. Also, the fan vent is already vented up into the pod. Do I have to vent up my differentials? I haven't looked at them yet to see how they are set up. Thanks..


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

they should already be vented to the pod


----------



## badazzbrute (Apr 11, 2010)

Thats what I was hopeing to hear. My brute isn't even at my house for me to go look. I have it in my shop and would not be able to look till this weekend. Thanks for the information.


----------

